# I laughed when he figured out what a gazinta was



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Got a call from one of my former graveyard shift coworkers a couple hours ago asking me what could be the most likely reason his desktop PC was dead after it was working earlier in the afternoon when I had stopped by his place.

When I was there I noticed his daughter vacuuming around his computer table and when he called saying his monitor was no signaling and his PC dead, I asked him if he had already checked his gazzinta and gazonta to which he replied "huh??".

I had so much fun fighting to keep a professional voice over the phone as I told him to look on the back of his PC and look for a cable stuck into the back of the computer with a "double gozonta/gazinita and into the socket in the wall with a single gazinta.

After he noticed the plug hanging loose from the back of the PC, he said "gozinta gozonta, very funny".

When I reminded him we called the plugs and jacks gozintas and gozontas 30 years ago to mess with our non-technical bosses , he said we were both retired now and said they were just plugs.

I think he was just too embarrassed realizing he didn't think to check the power cables after he had told his daughter to vacuum the living room as he and I went out to run diagnostics on his pick up .

Am I the only electronics/computer tinkerer left with a sense of humor and sense enough to think if a system has no power to check the power cables where they gozanta or gozinta the power connections feeding the gear first ?

He was so ill at my gozont/gazinta joke , he hung up without saying thank you as I heard his PC booting up.


----------

